# What kind of film is your favourite [genre]



## oakapple (Oct 21, 2014)

We sometimes go to the cinema, but often watch films via Sky or buy dvd's. Generally, I like comedy or drama, the only film genre I don't like is horror. I have a few films that are old favourites and I can watch them a lot of times. Ones that come to mind are;
Midnight Run,
It's A Mad Mad Mad Mad World,
O Brother Where Art Thou?
What are your favourites?


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 21, 2014)

I also like comedy and drama. Don't care for science fiction, or movies too heavy on the action/chase scenes.

Some I've watched several times are:
*Barefoot in the Park
Tootsie
Once Upon a Time in America (long version)
A Star is Born (Frederic March version)
*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2014)

Foodie movies
Drama, especially about families... love the Godfather series
Comedy


Dislike "action" movies


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2014)

Musicals, and more musicals..lol...and the occasional gripping drama


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 28, 2014)

Since my earlier days watching Saturday afternoon's at the local theater, I would have to wait like the rest of my friends for the latest Buck Rogers or Jungle Jim episode.  They didn't hold up too well over time.  I think I enjoyed the westerns more than any, in fact my mother used to say that the first thing put on after my diaper was my six guns.   

 I never cared for the scary ones.  I also hated anything where they wore a suit and talked.  As time marched on I endured the horrible psychedelic movies of the 60's and 70's.  I watched many of the movies my kids watched simply out of boredom.  But now after many years later I find I enjoy an eclectic array of movies.   

 I'll still watch most westerns old and new anything John Wayne.  I've got my grandchildren watching Charlie Chaplin, Buster Keaton among others.  I like movies based on historical events as well as romantic movies.  Lately and with the aid of Netflix I've discovered foreign movies.  I'm getting more deaf, a family trait and use the subtitle feature to watch almost everything now thereby saving my wife's sanity.   

 It took me awhile to get into reading and follow the plot but I pick up more and follow the story easier without asking my wife, 'What'd he say?'  I've watched movies in Chinese, Japanese, Korean, German, French, Italian, Arabic or most middle eastern dialects and actually understood them.  Bollywood movies are the new Mickey Rooney/Judy Garland movies.  They may break out in song and dance at the slightest provocation.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 29, 2014)

Good for you, son-of-perdition, I enjoy foreign films too, and once you tune in to the subtitles [after 5 mins] you find it's just as enjoyable. There are some great foreign films as well, and they don't feel they have to have the fast and furious film plots/action etc they have more dialogue.Try watching the Inspector Montalbano series [Italian] they are really good.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 29, 2014)

Thx oak will do, also watch American made movies with subs now, and I'm actually enjoying UK made without guessing what the hell they said.  Please just joking I don't need the feedback.  I have trouble with a movie made east of the Mississippi.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 29, 2014)

Many years ago I watched the German version of Das Boat, with sub titles. Once I got into watching and reading, it was a very good movie. I've aways liked a good western or war story. I don't care for musicals or horror shows.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 29, 2014)

For the most part,it has to make me laugh or I`m gonna fall asleep lol. Occasionally there is a drama that will keep me awake but really,I want to laugh.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't have a favorite, different genres bring me joy in different ways as with most things, my taste are quite eclectic.  Subtitles, no subtitles it's all good.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 1, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Many years ago I watched the German version of Das Boat, with sub titles. Once I got into watching and reading, it was a very good movie. I've aways liked a good western or war story. I don't care for musicals or horror shows.


 Yes Das Boot [The Boat] was really good.There was a Danish series [The Bridge] on tv last year that was very good indeed.It also gives you an insight into a different way of life.If you struggle to hear accents then subtitles are the way to go.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 1, 2014)

We rarely go to the cinema these days, mainly watch films on dvds but with something like the last James Bond movie [Skyfall] it needed to be seen on the big screen and we enjoyed it. Also went to the cinema to see all the Lord Of The Rings films, and are doing the same with the 3 films they are making of The Hobbit.


----------



## Phantom (Nov 1, 2014)

One of my favourites is The Quiet Man

Guns of Navarone must have a mention too 

One I have just Acquired is The Christmas Candle Have not watched yet ...........


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 1, 2014)

superhero's...if they don't ware capes and they are not on tape, I don't watch them


----------



## Lon (Nov 1, 2014)

I really don't have a favorite. I will go and see a movie of any kind based  on the cast


----------



## Bettyann (Nov 1, 2014)

I like comedies the best...action comedies especially...


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 1, 2014)

I like mysteries, thrillers and action movies. I like creepy movies as long as they don't get too graphicly bloody violent (no TeXas Chainsaw stuff).  I also am a big fan of WWII movies, i.e., Saving Private Ryan, etc., and the older ones, too.  

I don't like westerns at all -- guess I got too much of that as a kid in the 50s.  Not a fan of romantic comedy, either.  Don't like space type movies (my grandsons watched  Star Wars until I can almost recite the dialogue -- AARGH!).

I know -- weird taste for a woman, right?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2014)

I can't say I have a favourite. I like dramas, mysteries, comedies, movies based on fact, thrillers, sometimes chick flicks, some action films.


----------



## Lyn (Nov 6, 2014)

I like a broad spectrum from a good comedy to a psychological thriller.  A couple of favorites  'The Night of the Hunter', 'My Best Friend's Wedding







http://youtu.be/d-J4xYOxJ9w


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 6, 2014)

We like to go to the cinema in Glasgow and always go to matinees - dead cheap especially with the old people discount.   Glasgow has a massive cinema building that is listed as the tallest cinema in the world.  Very nice and comfy.

Last year we saw The Book Thief, Captain Phillips, Brave, 12 Years a Slave, Gravity (hated it!), The Butler, Hunger Games 1 and 2 and can't recall the rest.  We are booked for the 3rd Hunger Games movie on the date it's released (Nov 20th).  My husband's birthday is the next day.  So we'll spend the night in Glasgow. 

We take a long of long haul flights so I always watch a couple of movies. Sometimes I watch some classics.  Last flight I watched To Kill a Mockingbird for the umpteenth time.  One of my faves.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 11, 2014)

I am like you Oakapple, pretty much all except blood and guts.  Here's a few of my faves, and yep, I watch them over and over, at least once a year if not more

Grumpy Old Men(Lemmon and Mathau)
The Big Country (Gregory Peck)
Jennifer 8 (Andy Garcia)
The Apartment (Jack Lemmon)

I have a bunch of Abbott and Costello, as well as "Road to" with Hope and Crosby


----------



## oakapple (Nov 13, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I am like you Oakapple, pretty much all except blood and guts. Here's a few of my faves, and yep, I watch them over and over, at least once a year if not more
> 
> Grumpy Old Men(Lemmon and Mathau)
> The Big Country (Gregory Peck)
> ...


 I love all those Road movies with Hope and Crosby, as do my children and now grandchildren.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 13, 2014)

I laughed myself silly lastnight over the Abbott and Costello one about meeting Frankenstein, Dracula, Wolfman, and finally, The Invisible Man, LOL!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 14, 2014)

The best movie ever was The Sand Pebbles...


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 14, 2014)

McQueen in that?  I barely remember it.  Usually I can watch a war movie once, but they effect me so hard, I mean I cry and all that.  So I won't watch again.  Lot's of wonderful movies, everyone should see once imo, that's one of them.  Guns of Navarone was one I got to see with my sis and new hubby at our local "one" theater.  I was awesome, but again, those movies are hard to watch for this softie


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 14, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> The best movie ever was The Sand Pebbles...


I would have sworn you would pick Blue Hawaii.

Personally my favorite(s) are The Big Lebowski, Pride and Prejudice, Gladiator, and Pulp Fiction, I told you I have an eclectic range.  I'm also really good at '6 degrees of Kevin Bacon'.  Last night I was watching a rather lame 2011 crime movie with Sean Bean and thought I recognized his boss lady.  She played the love interest of Paul Newman in the 1982 make of 'The Verdict'.  I really need to get a life.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 16, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> The best movie ever was The Sand Pebbles...


 Sorry, never heard of this, I will look it up.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 16, 2014)

As long as it's not a war film.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 16, 2014)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I would have sworn you would pick Blue Hawaii.
> 
> Personally my favorite(s) are The Big Lebowski, Pride and Prejudice, Gladiator, and Pulp Fiction, I told you I have an eclectic range. I'm also really good at '6 degrees of Kevin Bacon'. Last night I was watching a rather lame 2011 crime movie with Sean Bean and thought I recognized his boss lady. She played the love interest of Paul Newman in the 1982 make of 'The Verdict'. I really need to get a life.


 Yes you do have eclectic taste in films, but that's good, means you have an inquiring mind.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 16, 2014)

I like movies that have a twisty-turny plot to them , and sometimes you have to watch them over once you get to the end, so you can actually watch how things unfold. 
One of my favorites is "The Usual Suspects" with Kevin Spacey.    I also liked that magician one, "The Illusionist", a great blend of intrigue and a captivating love story woven in. 
The Hunt for Red October is one of my all-time favorites, but the one that  I can watch over and over is called Frequency. It is about time leaps, saving a family, and just has twists and turns in every scene. 

http://youtu.be/i0xO64icGSY


----------



## jujube (Nov 16, 2014)

I like movies with a lot of "excitement" in them.  Not a lot of shooting or exploding cars, but some twists and things that make me jump out of my seat.  I just saw "Interstellar" this week.  Really exciting but a piece of advice:  that rascal is almost three hours long.....DON'T buy the extra-large drink, if you get my drift....


----------



## AprilT (Nov 16, 2014)

jujube said:


> I like movies with a lot of "excitement" in them.  Not a lot of shooting or exploding cars, but some twists and things that make me jump out of my seat.  I just saw "Interstellar" this week.  Really exciting but a piece of advice:  that rascal is almost three hours long.....DON'T buy the extra-large drink, if you get my drift....



It didn't seem all that long, possibly that I dozed longer than I thought, but overall an interesting movie.  Was it really 3 hours, surely didn't feel like it, I must have gotten caught in one of those wormholes/black holes then shot into another dimension for a bit.


----------



## jujube (Nov 16, 2014)

AprilT said:


> It didn't seem all that long, possibly that I dozed longer than I thought, but overall an interesting movie.  Was it really 3 hours, surely didn't feel like it, I must have gotten caught in one of those wormholes/black holes then shot into another dimension for a bit.



2 hours and 49 minutes.  Add in the "coming attractions" and the commercials and you have a loooong time to store than extra-large Coke.   Did you understand the ending? I sure didn't.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 17, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I like movies that have a twisty-turny plot to them , and sometimes you have to watch them over once you get to the end, so you can actually watch how things unfold.
> One of my favorites is "The Usual Suspects" with Kevin Spacey. I also liked that magician one, "The Illusionist", a great blend of intrigue and a captivating love story woven in.
> The Hunt for Red October is one of my all-time favorites, but the one that I can watch over and over is called Frequency. It is about time leaps, saving a family, and just has twists and turns in every scene.
> 
> http://youtu.be/i0xO64icGSY





AprilT said:


> It didn't seem all that long, possibly that I dozed longer than I thought, but overall an interesting movie. Was it really 3 hours, surely didn't feel like it, I must have gotten caught in one of those wormholes/black holes then shot into another dimension for a bit.


 LOL!
I must find out about Interstellar, Sci-Fi I presume? Which I do like very much.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 17, 2014)

Sorry Happyflowerlady I meant to also say that I love the films you mention. The Hunt For Red October especially.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 17, 2014)

Is anyone going to the cinema in December to see the latest Hobbit movie?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Netflix has a classic movie feature, anybody remember the Great Waldo Pepper?


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 17, 2014)

oakapple said:


> Is anyone going to the cinema in December to see the latest Hobbit movie?



I really loved the Lord of the Rings movies, but for some reason didn't really want to see the Hobbit movies.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 17, 2014)

Oakapple, yes, Interstellar is sci-fi.



Ameriscot said:


> I really loved the Lord of the Rings movies, but for some reason didn't really want to see the Hobbit movies.



I really enjoyed the first LOR somewhat enjoyed the others and felt like you about the Hobbit movies, I did see the first one, wasn't thrilled with it, but might go with my movie group to see the one coming out soon, maybe just for the visuals.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 17, 2014)

I love horror films...


----------



## jujube (Nov 17, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I love horror films...



Me, too.  I grew up watching the old classic ones on Friday nights.   I'm a bit partial to zombie movies, too.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 17, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I love horror films...



I used to enjoy watching them, but not as much these days unless I watch them during the daylight hours.  LOL, plus they I haven't seen a well made one in a long time.  I'm not much for too much gore in them though.  The Ring, Paranormal Activity, American Werewolf in London, The Thing,(the one from the 80's), Alien, Aliens, oh and The Host, this one 



  those were some good ones.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 17, 2014)

jujube said:


> Me, too.  I grew up watching the old classic ones on Friday nights.   I'm a bit partial to zombie movies, too.




One of my absolute all time favorite chill to the bone from childhood:


----------



## AprilT (Nov 17, 2014)

AprilT said:


> One of my absolute all time favorite chill to the bone from childhood:




The opening: must not miss part plus if you want to watch the whole thing, you can watch it via this video:


----------



## jujube (Nov 17, 2014)

OMG...House on Haunted Hill.  I talked my grandmother into taking me to see that one and it gave me nightmares for months. My mother was mad at both of us.  I kept seeing the scene where the woman is standing in her room and the rope comes through the window and winds around her feet.  I don't know why, but that scene scared me the worst of all.  Still gives me the willies.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 17, 2014)

jujube said:


> OMG...House on Haunted Hill.  I talked my grandmother into taking me to see that one and it gave me nightmares for months. My mother was mad at both of us.  I kept seeing the scene where the woman is standing in her room and the rope comes through the window and winds around her feet.  I don't know why, but that scene scared me the worst of all.  Still gives me the willies.




I was under age 7 when I saw it, spent lifetime with nightmares.  I went to watch the clip and had to cut it off it still sends chills down my spine as well.  All those creaks and screams and Vincent Price and his creepy personality plus narrations.  Just pure psychological torture.  I loved every minute of watching such movies till I had to go to bed.


----------



## jujube (Nov 20, 2014)

When we'd watch the old classic ones on Friday nights (there was a regular program hosted by Selwin the Ghoul), we'd make my poor grandmother sit up with us to watch them.  It wasn't enough for her just to BE there, maybe sleeping on the couch.....BUT NOOOOO, she had to sit upright on the couch, eyes open, with her arms around as many kids as possible.  Did I mention I had a wonderful grandmother?


----------

